# Body Art & Adornment  -  Inked Up With Tats / Piercings  -  Post Pics



## SmoothSeas (Oct 30, 2021)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 30, 2021)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 30, 2021)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Nov 6, 2021)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Nov 6, 2021)

​


----------



## Pinky (Nov 6, 2021)

Oh, and also ..


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 6, 2021)

These are all amazing but that first one is astonishing! I can't imagine anyone sitting still for that one. I imagine it took days to do it. Don't tattoos hurt?


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## mrstime (Nov 6, 2021)

When I was a girl it was a no-no for women to get tattoo's. I am still shocked when I see tattoos on women.


----------



## horseless carriage (Nov 6, 2021)

mrstime said:


> When I was a girl it was a no-no for women to get tattoo's. I am still shocked when I see tattoos on women.


As a small boy, I remember tattoos on ladies being called: "Tramp stamp." I had no understanding of the expression because the only definition of tramp that I knew then, was that of a vagrant.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Nov 6, 2021)

Beautiful Henna Crowns Drawn On Cancer Patient’s Bare Heads


​


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 6, 2021)

SmoothSeas said:


> Beautiful Henna Crowns Drawn On Cancer Patient’s Bare Heads
> 
> 
> View attachment 193274​


Beautifully done!
Tattoos are also good for disguising scars.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 27, 2022)

​


----------

